# GSP's eye



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

A lot of people are overlooking this but we have seen this not too long ago with another fighter, forgot his name though.. GSP got scratched or hit with the knuckle on the eye and that could cause some serious damage. Even when a fighter gets poked, you regain visibility within a couple of seconds of maybe a minute tops but GSP could hardly see out of his left eye after 15 minutes.

I hope its not serious but this could be career changing. Amare Stoudemire from the NBA got a similar injury and now had to wear glasses when he plays, and another fighter like I mentioned had his career in jeopardy after a similar incident.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

It would be interesting to see Georges wear Horace Grant Goggles!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I am afraid it is very serious because of the lack of external damage. Dare I say a detached retna.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not a doctor, but it's more likely to be a scratched or torn cornea than anything else. After the fight when GSP was getting checked by the doc, he said it felt like there was something under his eye which along with blurry vision is one of the symptoms of a cornea abrasion. The good news is it's likely not career ending unless there's some major complications, you just gotta give it time to heal up.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Perhaps a scratched cornea? That would suck if it was a detached retina.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd rather just wait until the medical report comes out.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I really hope it's nothing too serious, I mean look how long alan belcher was out, and wasn't even sure if he'd return


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

"I wasn't able to see. I think it's scratched inside. I can't see with my left. I just see a blur. It's very bad," 

This makes me feel a little better about this fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

If it turns out GSP scratched a cornea in round 2 and still went on to win the fight fairly easily I wonder if that will mitigate any of the "GSP is boring/won't finish" criticism. If he couldn't see out of one eye at all for 3.5 rounds then his "lacklustre" performance actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He clearly wasn't injured, guys. If you haven't heard, he's an overrated striker who simply can't finish fights and just isn't all that good. I mean, he couldn't possibly have been injured or out of sorts like he says he was. And it's not as though he fought Jake Shields, though I suppose that wouldn't matter either, as Jake's clearly as bad as everyone who's only ever watched the UFC says he is. You're all crazy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Drogo said:


> If it turns out GSP scratched a cornea in round 2 and still went on to win the fight fairly easily I wonder if that will mitigate any of the "GSP is boring/won't finish" criticism. If he couldn't see out of one eye at all for 3.5 rounds then his "lacklustre" performance actually looks pretty good.


End of round 3, actually.

So 2 rounds.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Which is precisely when the fight went to shite. 

I thought the first couple of rounds were half decent. GSP was still unwilling to finish, but he didn't look nearly as bad as he did in the final round.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Which is precisely when the fight went to shite.
> 
> I thought the first couple of rounds were half decent. GSP was still unwilling to finish, but he didn't look nearly as bad as he did in the final round.


Personally I thought all the round were boing. I mean hats off to gsp he showed some good technical striking even after losing sight in one eye and won 4 out of five rounds but just not laying it on the line. Nothing against him as a fighter and he does what he has to so he can get a win which is what you need to do. Alot of people bash him for this but hell to be hones if I was champ and it worked for me I would do it. However it's just kind of boring to watch. Just my opinion though.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> A lot of people are overlooking this but we have seen this not too long ago with another fighter, forgot his name though.. GSP got scratched or hit with the knuckle on the eye and that could cause some serious damage. Even when a fighter gets poked, you regain visibility within a couple of seconds of maybe a minute tops but GSP could hardly see out of his left eye after 15 minutes.
> 
> I hope its not serious but this could be career changing. Amare Stoudemire from the NBA got a similar injury and now had to wear glasses when he plays, and another fighter like I mentioned had his career in jeopardy after a similar incident.


Alan Belcher is the guy you're looking for. He's been out for over a year. Coming back soon though!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> A lot of people are overlooking this but *we have seen this not too long ago with another fighter, forgot his name *though.. GSP got scratched or hit with the knuckle on the eye and that could cause some serious damage. Even when a fighter gets poked, you regain visibility within a couple of seconds of maybe a minute tops but GSP could hardly see out of his left eye after 15 minutes.
> 
> I hope its not serious but this could be career changing. Amare Stoudemire from the NBA got a similar injury and now had to wear glasses when he plays, and another fighter like I mentioned had his career in jeopardy after a similar incident.


I believe you're talking about James Irvin who caught a knuckle in the eye from Alessio Sakara.

I agree man, hopefully GSP will be alright and has no lasting eye damage.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> I am afraid it is very serious because of the lack of external damage. Dare I say a detached retna.


You better have touched wood after saying that! It was my biggest fear for him also. Sugar Ray Leonard 2.....

I think it is a scratch though, it's what it sounded like to me.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> End of round 3, actually.
> 
> So 2 rounds.


GSP said round 2 after the fight so I was basing it on what he said. They kept showing the punch in round 3 and Rogan kept saying that did it but that may not have been what caused the problem. I suspect that GSP knows when he can't see properly.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been poked in the eye really hard during a pickup basketball game and it isn't pretty.


i had double vision that lasted for quite a while. so i'll give gsp the benefit of the doubt on that one. 

still that didn't stop GSP from landing that left high kick to the head. and that definitely shouldn't stop him from jumping on the guy and finishing him off after that. He was playing it extra safe last night. Unfortunately, it costs him a lot of criticism from fans and critics alike


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Dec 31, 2006)

At one point in the fight, shields did some kind of zombie walk into GSP like he was going for some clich/takedown but his hands and fingers were straight out. I said to my friends that he just poked GSP in the face. When they kept repeating that punch I still thought it was from the clinch attempt earlier.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of when the injury happened. It was at 2:20 of the third round. Immediately after the poke GSP starts blinking like mad and is wiping his eye for the rest of the fight.








I know Rogan was stating it was a knuckle and they were showing replays but this is when Georges game goes somewhat south.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

*update*

Update:

The trainers said it will be 5-10 days before St. Pierre's vision clears and bleeding in the eye, which Danaher called "heavy," will subside.

St. Pierre, the No. 2 pound-for-pound fighter in MMA according to ESPN.com, intended to travel to Manhattan and train with Danaher at the Renzo Gracie jiu-jitsu academy on Monday, however he is prohibited from training for two weeks.

"Doctors said if he trains it will worsen the bleeding inside the eye," said Danaher, St. Pierre's Brazilian jiu-jitsu instructor of more than 10 years. "He will resume training when normalcy returns."

full story. 

Bleeding in the eye? For a week? All the detractors should recant.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I did find it hilarious when he told his corner "I can't see" and they said, "you have one good eye, don't worry about it" (or something to that extent)


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Here's a pic of when the injury happened. It was at 2:20 of the third round. Immediately after the poke GSP starts blinking like mad and is wiping his eye for the rest of the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good catch, but I've rewatched the fight and there are actually several such sketchy parts. Another similar incident occurs at about 3:57 of round 2. It happens quickly, and the camera angle isn't the greatest, but Jake's hand is clearly open and it appears to make contact with Georges's face around his eyes. Immediately afterward, Georges starts taking jabs right on the face. Doesn't block and no head movement whatsoever, as if he just doesn't see them coming at all.

I have to say I find it amusing all the criticism Georges is getting for not finishing this fight, especially in light of this injury. There's no doubt he wanted a knockout and was looking for it with overhand rights and the headkick. He did manage to stagger him a few times and was doing damage early in the fight. He could have been more aggressive in following Jake to the floor to finish, but he's not dumb. Bear in mind, you're talking about a guy that a fresh, first round Dan Henderson couldn't finish after landing his patented right hand pretty flush.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

_redruM_ said:


> That's a good catch, but I've rewatched the fight and there are actually several such sketchy parts. Another similar incident occurs at about 3:57 of round 2. It happens quickly, and the camera angle isn't the greatest, but Jake's hand is clearly open and it appears to make contact with Georges's face around his eyes. Immediately afterward, Georges starts taking jabs right on the face. Doesn't block and no head movement whatsoever, as if he just doesn't see them coming at all.
> 
> I have to say I find it amusing all the criticism Georges is getting for not finishing this fight, especially in light of this injury. There's no doubt he wanted a knockout and was looking for it with overhand rights and the headkick. He did manage to stagger him a few times and was doing damage early in the fight. He could have been more aggressive in folling Jake to the floor to finish, but he's not dumb. Bear in mind, you're talking about a guy that a fresh, first round Dan Henderson couldn't finish after landing his patented right hand pretty flush.


I recall him saying the vision got worse gradually. Now they're saying it will take days to return. So that poke in the 2nd may have been start of it. But it may have been further injured by a knuckle in the 3rd. It was after that round GSP brought it up and was clear agitated. Then again, they didn't show his film his corner after the 2nd. They guy has been unlucky in the champion rounds, that's for sure.


----------

